# Lisa Norden - Olympics London 2012 x 25



## Mackan (7 Aug. 2012)




----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2012)

klasse Körper


----------



## Jumio (12 Aug. 2012)

Hi, und danke erstmal, aber ich glaube du hast das falsch subforum gewählt, das hier Sport gossip und Diskussion und hast hier Fotos gepostet,klar kann man auch über die fots diskutieren usw aber ich glaub dir ging's nur um teilen oder ? ^^ 
Trotzdem
Super Fotos und danke dir fürs teilen!!! Das is alles mim iPod geschrieben als bitte ich von Rechtschreibfehlern abzusehen ... 
Gruß Jumio


----------



## Beyrle (25 Sep. 2012)

Bei dem knappen Einlauf hätte man zwei Goldmedaillen vergeben müssen. Die hübsche Schwedin hätte es verdient.


----------



## netterkerl (29 Sep. 2012)

das war eine einmalige Chance für den Sport und die Sportler zu
entscheiden.... 2 Goldmedaillen wären die einzige richtige Entscheidung gewesen


----------



## throbbn (4 Nov. 2012)

beautiful. thanks! :thx:


----------



## MORBIDO7480 (13 Aug. 2013)

Wonderful lady


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Schade, dass 2 Goldmedaillen nicht möglich sind


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Wonderful lady


----------



## corro76 (21 Feb. 2014)

good girls


----------



## Lindie (23 Feb. 2014)

Wettbewerb war irre spannend, Bilder sind toll :thx:


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

Great stuff. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## patrickcologne (15 Juli 2014)

Thanka for these nice pics!


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

So toll ist Sie nicht... Da hat Schweden deutlich mehr zu bieten


----------

